# Looking for 1/16th scale Funny Car decals



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

I'm looking for 1/16th scale funny car decls for the Wild Willie Borsch and Pabst Blue Ribbon Chargers. I have already asked Slixx but they are discontinued. Any help would be muct appreciated.


----------



## mpainter (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm looking for 1/16 scale Funny Car decales for the Mickey Thompson (yellow) Revelleader. Same here, I've asked Slixx, but all they carry is the 1/25 scale. I too would appreciate it. I got that Borsch kit did'nt know they made it in a larger scale. Thought about making my own decales for the Revelleader , but wanted to keep original its all I lack to finish.


----------



## jamesrv2 (Jul 9, 2013)

any luck on those 1/16 scale revelleader decals?e-mail me if you do.i would appreciate it if you could. thanks,jim
[email protected]


----------

